# lift arm question..



## dngnmn (Nov 13, 2013)

If the lift arms are down and you lift the lift arms by hand, can the connecting rod inside come loose from the piston? stupid newbie question!!


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Not on any tractor I've seen.

What kind of machine?


----------



## dngnmn (Nov 13, 2013)

1948 Ford 8n


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

So I see by checking some of your other posts. Sorry, not sure about your question, but I doubt you could disconnect the lift arm by raising it.


----------



## rmissildine (Dec 16, 2013)

No, raising the upper lift arms by hand will not allow the "dog bone" rod to come out.

Roger


----------

